

An attempt to form a list of what you can't say - systemtrigger
http://moderator.appspot.com/#16/e=1082cf

======
systemtrigger
I thought it would be interesting to use Google Moderator to anonymously list
and vote on unspeakable taboos.

But it's been 30 minutes and the exercise appears to have failed. Maybe what I
should have done is spend some time contributing ideas of my own before
opening it up to others. Or maybe I should have linked to the voting page
instead of the description page.

------
asciilifeform
A less timid attempt at such a list: <http://tinyurl.com/yfyl83b>

------
jamesvito
Solid idea. Heading over there now to contribute.

